# 69 rear interior panels



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm installing my rear interior panels and I have a question. Other than the three clips near the front edge of the panel, and the armrest base screws, are there any other screws that hold the panel to the body sheet metal? It looks like there should be one at the tail end of the panel near the top ? Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

60 visits and no 68 9 guys answered ??
yes
1 screw
here is an original 69 panel

Scott


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great!! thank you!!


----------

